# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Живой Лабиринт. Подземный мир Крита остановил экспедицию

## Irina

*Живой Лабиринт. Подземный мир Крита остановил экспедицию*

Статья из номера:
АИФ №13
от 31 марта 2010

О результатах работы российских учёных на острове Крит профессор Эрнст Мулдашев рассказал «АиФ»

*«АиФ»:* - Эрнст Рифгатович, напомните, пожалуйста, о результатах вашей первой экспедиции.

*Э.М.:* - Нам тогда здорово повезло.  Мы обнаружили два подземных зала площадью примерно 15-20 тыс. м2 и высотой около 10 м каждый, в которых было множество огромных квадратных колонн. Всё это удивительно напоминало древнегреческое изображение Лабиринта, в котором обязательно присутствуют залы с колоннами и извилистые ходы.

Зоны столбов в лабиринте

Извитый ход, представляющий собой сводчатый проход высотой около 2,5 м, мы тоже нашли и прошли по нему более 200 м. Кроме того, нам удалось обнаружить место, где на небольшом участке сконцентрировано множество саркофагов с рупорообразными выходами на поверхность, соединённых не только между собой, но и, скорее всего, с Лабиринтом. Всё это позволило нам выдвинуть гипотезу об антимутантной роли Лабиринта: всевозможные мутанты сносились в эти рупорообразные саркофаги для дематериализации. Там в дематериализованной форме они проходили генетическую очистку в Лабиринте (Чистилище), после чего, вылетев через рупоры на поверхность земли, они могли бы наводить «генетический мор» на ещё живых мутантов. Нельзя исключить и того, что и сам Лабиринт некогда был захвачен мутантом - человекобыком Минотавром, в связи с чем победа героя Тесея над ним могла иметь общеземное значение.

*«АиФ»:* - Вам удалось подтвердить эту гипотезу во время новой экспедиции на остров Крит?

Э.М.: - У нас сложилось впечатление, что функции, которые выполнял и выполняет Лабиринт, значительно более сложны, а антимутантным «чистилищем» он был лишь в период «засилья» мутантов. Мы нашли ещё несколько входов в Лабиринт, обнаружили многочисленные дольмены, связанные с ним. И наконец-то до нас дошло, что Лабиринт (а вернее, цепь из 24 Лабиринтов на земном шаре) выполняет прежде всего энергетическую роль, без которой сам факт существования жизни на Земле был бы сомнительным. Видя величие подземных творений, волей-неволей начинаешь склонять голову перед подземным миром - Шамбалой, споры о существовании которой идут до сих пор.

Но не люди диктуют Лабиринту свою волю. Приведу пример. Во время первой экспедиции в январе 2008 г. мы обнаружили извитый ход Лабиринта в виде сводчатого коридора высотой около 2,5 м и шириной около 1,5 м. Мы с Радиком Галиахметовым прошли по нему более 200 м, но были вынуждены повернуть обратно из-за плохого самочувствия, связанного с энергетическим влиянием Лабиринта.

По прошествии 9 месяцев после первого входа в сводчатый коридор  мы решили пройти по нему ещё дальше, хотя бы на метр. Перед повторной попыткой мы отметили, что вход в этот подземный коридор за прошедшие месяцы не изменился, - такая же нелепая дыра размером 1✕1 м на вершине хребта, образованная, скорее всего, за счёт того, что кусок горного склона был выбит изнутри. Мы размотали клубок ниток и вместе с Радиком Галиахметовым пошли вперёд. Но через 40 м от входа обнаружили перегородку, не позволившую нам идти дальше.

*«АиФ»:* - Возможно, местные жители сделали перегородку, чтобы там не гибли люди?

*Э.М.:* - Первая мысль была именно такой. Но у нас появились сомнения. Перегородка была сделана из пяти каменных блоков весом примерно 1-3 т каждый и толщиной не менее 3 метров. Более того, в ровных и обработанных фрезами (следы их видны везде!) стенах коридора была изнутри сделана выемка глубиной 10 см, до которой - опять же изнутри (!!!) - были пододвинуты указанные пять каменных блоков. Мы были не в состоянии понять, как с учётом выемки в стенах коридора каменные блоки, имеющие бо`льшую ширину, чем коридор, были принесены изнутри до места строительства перегородки.

*«АиФ»:* - А может быть, перегородка была построена всё же снаружи, а не изнутри?

Извилистые ходы в лабиринте

*Э.М.:* - Это невозможно. Как затащить в коридор многотонные блоки через вход размером всего-то 11 м, располагающийся на краю обрыва?

*«АиФ»:* - Есть и ещё одна версия: в январе 2008 г. вы просто не дошли до этой перегородки.

*Э.М.:* - В первый раз мы провели внутри коридора 25 минут, во второй же раз (через 9 месяцев) мы дошли до перегородки за 1,5 минуты. У меня есть привычка считать шаги; с учётом того, что шаг человека составляет 60-70 см, можно сказать, что в первый раз мы прошли по коридору около 220 м, не встретив никакой перегородки, а во второй раз дошли до перегородки через 43 м от входа. Кроме того, от перегородки виден свет, тот самый свет, увидев который в первый раз мы с Радиком Галиахметовым так обрадовались, что бегом добежали до выхода из коридора.

*«АиФ»:* - Итак, вы пришли к выводу, что эту массивную перегородку кто-то построил в промежуток времени от января до ноября 2008 г., причём построил изнутри, из Лабиринта. Кто же её строил?

*Э.М.:* - Увидев всё это, приходится волей-неволей признать, что где-то под землёй существует цивилизация, по уровню развития намного превосходящая нашу и обладающая такими технологиями, что «ни словом сказать, ни пером описать». А почему бы в этой связи не представить, что люди подземной Шамбалы обладают аппаратами или биороботами, способными материализовать камень по мыслеобразу, как, возможно, это происходило при строительстве указанной перегородки в одном из коридоров Лабиринта? А может быть, сама эта перегородка обладает свойством дематериализовываться и материализовываться, то пропуская путника, то останавливая его…

О том, что ещё смогла обнаружить в подземельях Крита экспедиция Мулдашева и что искали там во время Второй мировой войны гитлеровские солдаты, читайте в следующей публикации.

----------


## Sanych

Эрнст Мулдашев вообще интересный человек. С интересом посмотрел передачу о его экспедиции по тибету.

----------


## vova230

Да, меня поражают такие рассказы. Собирается экспедиция, прошли пару метров и ушли на год. Так не делается. Уж если готовится экспедиция, то она должна предусматривать всевозможные неприятные ситуации и пути выхода из них. В частности путешествующие под землей должны быть экиперованы и защищены от негативного влияния. В частности от присутствия вредных газов, что вполне может присутствовать в пещерах. Уповать на некие неопознанные энергии несколько некрасиво. Так по данной статье могу сказать, что экспедиция прошедшая всего пару метров под землей не может быть признана профессионально подготовленной. Напомню, что Тесей прошел весь лабиринт, победил Минотавра и вышел обратно. Увы, Мулдашеву похоже далеко до Тесея. И его недомогание скорее всего объясняется просто боязнью замкнутого пространства. Это часто возникающее чувство под землей и стыдиться этого не стоит, как и пытаться свалить все на неведомые энергии.

----------

